# windsock decoys?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

*what kind of decoys do you use?*​
full-bodies2860.87%shells919.57%windsocks919.57%


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey guys are the windsock-type decoys any good? i know everyone out there is probably convinced that full bodies are the way to go, but just wondering. a buddy of mine would sell me a doz. for cheap so it would just be to add to my other 14 shells.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

My vote was for full bodies, I noticed a huge diffrence when I switched to all FB's and sold the shells.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If your spread consists of 14 shells, then yes...adding a dozen windsocks (especially if they're priced cheap) is a good investment at this point. Right now you just need numbers.

I still rock a few windsocks in the spread just for posterity. 8)


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

alright, thx. anybody else?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

We use about 8 dozen full bodies, but we have a dozen Deadly Decoys to help add movement to the spread.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Shells, windsocks and silos. They all have thier time and place. On bluebird days when birds can see the best full bodies are always gonna pull the best. On days with significant wind, socks really add to the spread but if there is no wind they are not as effective and they are very portable for hard to access places. Silos add some "bulk" to a spread and are also very portable.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I put down some shells, even though I think it's more important to start right if you want to keep goose hunting several years from now...

get nice shells....

then add some full bodies and or some sillo's...

my car holds 5 1/2 dozen deeks, my blind and my dog....

1.5 doz. full bodies, 3 dozen real geese silos, and a dozen oversized avery shells....

talk about savin on gas!! geese don't seem to mind it either


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Use fullbodies. It sounds like your just getting started with goose hunting and when you get more into it chances are you will want fullbodies anyway so just spend your money on somthing that will last and you can use for while. And im sure your budies will take you out sometime too and I know they have full bodies.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

go with the fullbodies! the goose hunting is way better with fullbodies i think.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Full Bodies are the way to go


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

I add a couple dozen sillosock Canadas to my full body spread. It adds some good movement and numbers.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Use 8 dozen sillsocks and 6 dozen deadly decoys. They get more goose in than shells and fullbodies. Used shells and fullbodies for the last 25 years.
Later on the season, when hunters get problems with shy birds. I dont get problems, because they act live like.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ditto on the silo socks...Full body look even with no wind and lots of movement with wind.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get realgeese sillos


----------

